# Video Game console distributors Grey market



## shadowfall (May 13, 2014)

Hello 
I thought its right place to ask this question.
I want to import Video Game consoles and games like PS4 to my country.
but I dont know in which streets of Dubai I can find distributers.(Grey Market or white no diffrence)

Best Wishes


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You could try any electronic retailer. Anywhere.


----------



## shadowfall (May 13, 2014)

Bigjimbo said:


> You could try any electronic retailer. Anywhere.


Thanks for your reply
I want import unit large number of VIdeo games and PS4.
so the retailers doesn't give me best price.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

shadowfall said:


> Thanks for your reply
> I want import unit large number of VIdeo games and PS4.
> so the retailers doesn't give me best price.


I'm told Mr Kazuo Hirai sells them rather cheap..


----------



## shadowfall (May 13, 2014)

Yes . 
But Retailers like Geekay games or Virgin Megastores or Toyrus have a fixed price.Im seeking a retailer or Distributor which I could buy them in low price. at least I want hundereds of Video games.


----------

